# Selling a Number of Parts for Purchase by anyone within the U.S.



## Keillorkjstudio (Mar 8, 2021)

I hope this type of posting is allowed, literally just joined.

I am posting since I am currently(and have been) selling many different items on eBay and I am ready for a buyer.

Assuming this is something that people are looking for, here are the items...

Very early Warp11
Curtis 1238
400A Fuse
Zilla 1K HV and CanBus
72V & 144V Elcon Lead Acid Deep Cycle battery chargers
Potentiometer
Shunt
Electrical shutoff(Keyway) wto key
High and Low gauge wiring
Etc.

Please contact me if you have questions regarding the items and pricing.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Keillorkjstudio said:


> Please contact me if you have questions regarding the items and pricing.


Just FYI...

Ads pretty much get universally ignored if you don't include a price. "if you have questions regarding the price", well who that is interested, would not?

Every single person who might be interested will have the same thought: "I might be interested, it depends on the price". Some buyers would only pick it up if it's dirt cheap, most will be in the middle, a few will pay fairly top dollar perhaps. So what you've said here is "Everyone will have to ask me for my price, instead of posting it here where everyone can see."

Buyers aren't approaching you asking if you will sell. *You're the one posting here trying to sell it*, so it doesn't make any sense for every person to contact you just in case you're wanting to sell it for the price they'd be willing to pay.

99% of buyers are just to say "Not worth my time to beg him for a price" and not write you at all, including the ones who might have been interested for the price you wanted.

Act as you'd like, but that's my advice.


----------

